# Thunderbolt stuck at HTC splash screen.



## inexplicability (Aug 21, 2011)

A week after revolutionary s-off and then root flash, phone will only boot into h-boot. Any option chosen from h-boot gets stuck at splash screen. So I am unable to revert to a Nandroid.

First I tried updating my cwm in hboot, but that did not work. Then I got the latest ruu and tried to upgrade to that in hboot. still stuck at the splash screen.

Any help?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Can you get into hboot then into recovery?


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dl another recovery put it on ur SD card via another phone try team win recovery, also put a Rom on the SD card, boot into hboot it will install the recovery then ask to restart hit yes, it will stop at splash screen, pull the battery, hold volume down plus power, team win recovery will pull up install the Rom u put on ur SD card after wiping everything including system then reboot it will take awhile but will start, then u can reflash cwm and restore ur nandeoid if u wish, this happened to my phone and after day I tried this and it worked


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

If that dosent work I can walk u through how to try and fix it on adb let me know


----------



## inexplicability (Aug 21, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> If that dosent work I can walk u through how to try and fix it on adb let me know


I tried in adb, it wouldn't recognize my device

It doesn't matter now though. My brother (his device, not mine) just went into verizon and was able to get a replacement.
Does anyone else find it funny that the only thunderbolt in my house (out of 3) that works is owned by the person who actually knows what they are doing (me)?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

May i ask how you did this? I need to bring a phone in thats stuck on the splash screen (jk i already figured it out







)


----------



## inexplicability (Aug 21, 2011)

nocoast said:


> May i ask how you did this? I need to bring a phone in thats stuck on the splash screen (jk i already figured it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it to boot past the splash screen?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol sorry bro I spent all of yesterday getting my phone to splash screen with s-on while making it unrecognizable via adb. Its so I can bring it into Verizon and get it replaced since the replacement I got couldn't handle ocing or undervolting like the one I type this msg from so I'm going fishing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

